# Lelit bianca hot water outlet not working



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Would be grateful for any ideas on how to sort this out. This is a used machine. I initially had issues with the y hose that was damaged and leaking. I replaced this and the machine is working. However the hot water spout isn't. A small amount comes out and then stops.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

What water has this been used with? Could be blocked.

Does it steam ok


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Just looking at your old pictures is the pipe bent/ twisted where the hot water joint is


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

The person I bought it from claims he used filtered water. The pipe doesn't look bent to me. The steam works well.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly the seal in the valve that controls flow may be deformed or breaking up, possibly moving about and blocking outlet.Dismantle valve and check seal.


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you @Cuprajakeand @elcarajillo Dave helped me out with this on the other forum. It was a blocked wand that was completely filled with crud.


----------

